

You Don't Actually Want to Boost Your Immune System - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/medical_examiner/2014/12/boost_your_immunity_cold_and_flu_treatments_suppress_innate_immune_system.html

======
dalke
Here's what may happen if you take a drug which really does try to 'boost your
immune system':
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TGN1412](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TGN1412)
\- almost immediate systemic organ failure, angioedema leading to loss of
fingers and toes, and long term health problems.

